
The PNG Gamma Dilemma - gus_massa
http://morris-photographics.com/photoshop/articles/png-gamma.html
======
dalke
While it doesn't state a date, internal evidence suggests it was written in
2007. (It mentioned Safari 2.0, and 3.0 came out in that year.) Also, the
download file for "PNG Gamma" says 'Last-Modified: Wed, 13 Jun 2007 21:34:56
GMT'.

Thus, it's very hard to draw any conclusions from this article as things may
have changed over the last 8 years and because it doesn't include Chrome.

~~~
gus_massa
I agree completely. I tried to find a date, but I was unsuccessful. (I'd be
happy if a mod can modify the title and add (2007?).)

Anyway, a few months ago I was building a small website with a background that
was provided by a designer.

It was not a good background to make a tile, so I tried to stretch it
automatically, but the result changed from browser to browser. One browser
left a big empty space at the bottom. I couldn't match the color with an RGB
#xxyyzz, the only solution was to make a 1x1 pixel file with the same format,
gamma, ... and fill the background with it.

